# Old US Army Magnetic Circuit Breaker 1949



## trex5 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought this item at Estate Sale trying to get more information on it. 
Label on the box
US Army 
Corps of Engineers
Load Center
Magnetic Circuit Breaker
Cat. No 1792
2 Wire
125 Volts
AC 20 Amps
Manufactured by
Murray Manufacturing Co
Brooklyn 16, NY
PO NO 88-11752
Date 5-31-1949
Stock List No. 17-2916.020 501
USE
There is a Stamp
MFP AUG. 1949
There is hand writing on the side box
Sample
#5799
There is 2 breakers
US patent # 2,360,922
20A
THe box measures 3.5" x 3.5" x 6"
Was this item used by the army?
What are the things that it could be used for?
Thank you for your help


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It sounds like a contractors sample. 

Were it could have been used is a big guess. 
There are breakers in everything. 
It was most likely used for a motor someplace or on something. 

You can try and google the stock number

Look for "NSN" or "National Stock Number" and add the number you listed. Also try the year with it. 

Post a picture.

Here is a sample.
Yours came up blank because its so old.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

NSN did not start until 1975. Before that is was the 11 digit Federal Stock Number used since WWII. They added the 5th and 6th digit to show country of origin. From 1949 it should be a number like 5925-xxx-xxxx. The first four digits are the national stock class so all breakers should have a number that is close.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

drsparky said:


> NSN did not start until 1975. Before that is was the 11 digit Federal Stock Number used since WWII. They added the 5th and 6th digit to show country of origin. From 1949 it should be a number like 5925-xxx-xxxx. The first four digits are the national stock class so all breakers should have a number that is close.


Thanks, I forgot all about that.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is the patent.....*Here*
**


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

